# How to get from Faro Airport to Albufeira



## madiganm (26 Mar 2013)

I will be travelling with my husband and young son (ages 7) on 25/04/2013 to Faro Airport arriving at 7 in the evening, we will be travelling on to Albufeira. Can anyone recommend a reliable taxi company I could use.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Mar 2013)

You may find something useful on http://www.toandfromtheairport.com/

Strike a fare with them before travelling in the taxi.


----------



## pc7 (26 Mar 2013)

We used these guys last year, booked return and they gave us a free bottle of Vino when they dropped us off at our hotel as a gift for booking a return trip. http://www.yellowfishtransfers.com/ 
Its a lovely resort, as you have a little one I'd recommend a trip to the Zoo Marine he'll love it, you can bring your own food too for a picnic which I was really surprised by.


----------



## Tintagel (26 Mar 2013)

You can always get the local airport bus in to the bus station in Faro and then it's a short walk to the train station. However the Albufeira train station is a bit of a distance from Albufeira but there are taxis available from the station in Albufeira.
Incidentally this question has been asked many times on the Albufeira forum of Tripadvisor.


----------



## unsub (26 Mar 2013)

Try luzcar for excellent rates about €150 per week, a taxi might cost €100 (2 journeys) and you have the car for the rest of the time of your stay. Luzcar are relaxed re scrapes on paint work and toll fees, drive out empty and return empty. have used them 15 times!


----------



## commonsense (26 Mar 2013)

pc7 said:


> We used these guys last year, booked return and they gave us a free bottle of Vino when they dropped us off at our hotel as a gift for booking a return trip. http://www.yellowfishtransfers.com/
> Its a lovely resort, as you have a little one I'd recommend a trip to the Zoo Marine he'll love it, you can bring your own food too for a picnic which I was really surprised by.



I second that, great and reliable.


----------



## poppy1 (2 Apr 2013)

check out polotur.com 64 euro return


----------



## WilliamH (2 Apr 2013)

Try googling 'Pedro's Taxis', I used them last year on trip to Cabanas & they were reliable.


----------



## IrishRain (10 Apr 2013)

I used Farotaxi.com for the last 2 years.  Cost €79 return trip and always turned up on time.


----------

